# CUSTOM 47 HEXTUBE



## z-bikes (May 28, 2018)

Had this Hextube around for a long time and don't quite have all the correct parts to assemble it so I just used a bunch of stuff I had laying around to make a custom rider out of it. Once I get all the right parts I'll probably reassemble it with them but in the meantime I can ride it. I had everything except for the lights, H-bars and some chrome nuts and bolts. I think I only spent around $25 on it. 
I used the front fender that came with the bike (not correct) and moved it to the rear. Painted it metallic blue with a matte clear coat. Fabbed up the rear brace to attach to the frame bolts. Added some Schwinn lights converted to leds mounted on a custom aluminum bracket. The pedals are some custom weighted Magna's I had that the weight always keeps them in the riding position. Still have some work to do like grips and fine tuning but took it for an 8 mile ride yesterday. It had absolutely zero brakes so I had to replace some parts in the Muselman hub. A fun bike to ride until I get all the needed correct parts


----------



## mike j (May 31, 2018)

Nice, I like the look. You don't happen to have anymore of those stems laying around?


----------

